

The Google+ Project - fserb
http://plus.google.com

======
kenjackson
Eight Google+ articles on the front page. Is that a record?

------
dotcoma
Is it just me, or Google+ looks a lot like something a company that's lost its
touch would do, à la Microsoft?

~~~
citizenkeys
Google has finally flinched. Google isn't being creative with this new
gimmicky look. Google is showing weakness by being reactive to potential
competition.

Google has turned into its own tribute band.

